# Theory as to why foxes are the most common fursona:



## IAN (Apr 24, 2014)

Because of this little guy:








Here's how I see it:


Roughly 80% of the furry fandom (at least the males) whether they want to admit it or not started off in their early teens as Sonicfags. They oftentimes developed an obsession with Tails (character), at first thinking he's cute but then gaining sexual attraction to him because of their hormones start going all crazy at that age.

They then start wandering the Internet in search to see if there exists porn of the little two-tailed foxboy, eventually stumbling across some that exists on furry sites that (unfortunately) allow that type of material. 

This leads them discovering more about furries, though only the fappy/dark side of the fandom which eventually leads them to modifying their fancharacter (usually just a Tails recolor) into their fursona and immediately begin to start commissioning yiffy artwork, which is another reason as to why foxes are known as the biggest sluts among furries. They're practically walking fuckholes.


Eventually, by the time they hit college at least a number of these weirdos shave their neckbeards as well as ditch Sonic almost entirely, and use their characters for more "fun" reasons like getting cute artwork and maybe even fursuiting/costuming. They become more social, rather than the closet-furry freak who's just in it for the porn.

The ones who really go full on completely change their fursonas from foxes to something not as common and not slutty. I can guarantee this is a good majority of those who've become furries throughout the years.


If you ask me: my story was similar in that I got led from the Sonic fandom, except Ian was initially just a fennec (versus red/fennec hybrid which stuck from a mistake) and NOT a tails recolor. I also had no earthly idea furry-porn existed for the longest time. =O


Agree/Disagree? Discuss.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 24, 2014)

How can you be so sure?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2014)

so where are all the hedgehogs and bats and... whatever the hell the rest were

also i never even thought of tails as a fox. he's just tails.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 24, 2014)

And not to forget The Fox and The Hound. Plus Naruto and Pokemon, they have popular foxes and have been around for awhile as well. And Inuyasha (Shippou) and Star Fox. Foxes are popular everywhere.


----------



## IAN (Apr 24, 2014)

LizardKing said:


> so where are all the hedgehogs and bats and... whatever the hell the rest were
> 
> also i never even thought of tails as a fox. he's just tails.


 Tails is a fox. Always been one too.

And it's because he appears the sexiest to 16yo sexually confused teenagers.




Misomie said:


> And not to forget The Fox and The Hound. Plus  Naruto and Pokemon, they have popular foxes and have been around for  awhile as well. And Inuyasha (Shippou) and Star Fox. Foxes are popular  everywhere.


 I guess you could say Fox and the Hound could've also been a contributer. Same with movies like Balto when it comes to wolves/huskies. It's just that Sonic is popular with that kinda crowd.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 24, 2014)

The most popular fursonas are just whatever was in a lot of kids movies as they're always just whatever their favorite kids movie characters was. Foxes are insanely popular because the socially inept kids (ie. the ones most likely to become furries in the first place) like foxes because they are always portrayed as being sly and charismatic rouges. You know, everything they aren't.


----------



## IAN (Apr 24, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The most popular fursonas are just whatever was in a lot of kids movies as they're always just whatever their favorite kids movie characters was. Foxes are insanely popular because the socially inept kids (ie. the ones most likely to become furries in the first place) like foxes because they are always portrayed as being sly and charismatic rouges. You know, everything they aren't.


 I have to disagree, I think it's a sexual thing for the most part. At least when it comes to Redfoxes, it wouldn't make sense otherwise as to why we're the biggest walking-fuckholes

I only picked a fennec because I thought they were the cutest fucking things on the planet (which really they are if you've seen them) and I didn't see many other fennec Sonic fancharacters, and he evolved to be a red/fennec mix from a misunderstanding of my friend who first drew him.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 24, 2014)

IAN said:


> I have to disagree, I think it's a sexual thing for the most part. At least when it comes to Redfoxes, it wouldn't make sense otherwise as to why we're the biggest walking-fuckholes



Well the sex parts are just because said socially inept nerds are the ones most likely to angst on the internet about not getting any pussy and as a result they sexualize their characters to a hilarious degree to cope with their virginity.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2014)

IAN said:


> And it's because he appears the sexiest to 16yo sexually confused teenagers.



wait what

i

what


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 24, 2014)

I need to see your working and notes for how you arrived at that 80%.


----------



## Joey (Apr 24, 2014)

Maybe it's because foxes actually are cool?


----------



## Zerig (Apr 24, 2014)

OP just because you were an autistic Sonic fan who jerked off to Tails doesn't mean everyone who likes foxes is the same.



IAN said:


> And it's because he appears the sexiest to 16yo sexually confused teenagers.



seriously, how does anyone find any of the Sonic characters attractive.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxes are all over global media, as they're in so many places worldwide. In most of these places, especially in Japan and Western countries, they are portrayed in interesting ways. As quite mystical. Quite cunning. They're mysterious.
They are also liked because, normally having that bright orange and white pattern, they're iconic as heck. Iconic means easily recognisable and, therefore, likeable and popular.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 24, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Maybe it's because foxes actually are cool?



Hahahahahahaha... Haaaaha ha ha haa

That made me laugh. Thanks, yo.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 24, 2014)

Am I the only person who likes foxes because I think they're pretty and fun, and have memories involving foxes instead of all these interpretations?

I was disappoint when I saw the rest of the fandumb

at least I have my mansona. I will call him Dieter or something.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 24, 2014)

Zerig said:


> seriously, how does anyone find any of the Sonic characters attractive.



The better question is how _don't_ you find Sonic characters attractive?


----------



## Zerig (Apr 24, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The better question is how _don't_ you find Sonic characters attractive?



Okay, I will admit Knuckles, and his sick rap skills gets me hot and bothered, but the rest? I just don't understand.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 24, 2014)

I find sonic himself hot if drawn aged and proportional.  If sonic cannon just a sonic fan.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 24, 2014)

I looked up ED's sonic page to look for fun pics related to sonic fans. I never saw the second one in their gallery before.


----------



## Astus (Apr 24, 2014)

For me, it was really a friend who got me to make my fursona, but I like it because I had always found foxes to be mysterious and sly. I still remember seeing my first red fox at dusk nab a mouse and quickly run into the woods behind my house when I was 8. 

Though on topic is could be that people are looking for an alternative in the candid family that isn't a dog or a wolf, but in a way resembles one. I for one also used to think (as a kid mind you) that foxes were the "inbetween" of a cat and a dog. I was obviously laughed at for this and I didn't know why until later


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Apr 24, 2014)

Who _doesn't _want to be foxy?


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Apr 24, 2014)

But I thought everybody wanted to be a cat?


----------



## Nashida (Apr 24, 2014)

LizardKing said:


> so where are all the hedgehogs and bats and... whatever the hell the rest were
> .



You haven't been on deviantART in a long while, have you?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 24, 2014)

Foxes are to furries the same as Asaris are to mass effect.

Fuck holes.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2014)

Gibby said:


> Am I the only person who likes foxes because I think they're pretty and fun, and have memories involving foxes instead of all these interpretations?
> 
> I was disappoint when I saw the rest of the fandumb
> 
> at least I have my mansona. I will call him Dieter or something.



Nah, this is pretty much me too. I always loved foxes and thought they were rad, and it makes me sad that so many furries pick foxes. :C



Ozriel said:


> Foxes are to furries the same as Asaris are to mass effect.
> 
> Fuck holes.



Well hello there~


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 24, 2014)

I picked the first animal to come to mind. That,







and this


----------



## Weiss (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh god yes you have class RockerFox!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 24, 2014)

RockerFox said:


> I picked the first animal to come to mind. That,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I finally saw this movie around last christmas and it was pretty great. Good shit.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 24, 2014)

It's one of my favorite movies


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 24, 2014)

Batfox time!
Or a bat eared fox.


Imma fox now. Menty lets go foxy boxing!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 24, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Batfox time!
> Or a bat eared fox.
> 
> 
> Imma fox now. Menty lets go foxy boxing!



Don't forget ze Flying Fox.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 25, 2014)

You're all forgetting Star Fox.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Batfox time!
> Or a bat eared fox.
> 
> 
> Imma fox now. Menty lets go foxy boxing!



Sounds lovely!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 25, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> You're all forgetting Star Fox.



Can't let you fo that Star Fox.
#Star_Wolf


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 25, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Can't let you do that Star Fox.
> #Star_Wolf


*DO A BARREL ROLL!*


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 25, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Don't forget ze Flying Fox.


But a flying fox isnt really a fox you see.
And im already a flying fox, of the Malaysian variety.


----------



## Machine (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, foxes are so attractive and majestic in the furfag universe.

Reality is a lot darker.

[yt]zk1mAd77Hr4[/yt]


----------



## Hewge (Apr 25, 2014)

It's screaming for cock.


----------



## Machine (Apr 25, 2014)

Hewge said:


> It's screaming for cock.


_That is the sound a fox makes when it takes it up the butt._


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 25, 2014)

Machine said:


> _That is the sound a fox makes when it takes it up the butt._


So thats what that terrifying sound is at fur cons at night.


----------



## IAN (Apr 25, 2014)

How many furfaggotory points would I recieve if I actually said I've learned how to bark like a Red Fox, like what's heard in that video? =O


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 25, 2014)

IAN said:


> How many furfaggotory points would I recieve if I actually said I've learned how to bark like a Red Fox, like what's heard in that video? =O


Amount of points is indeterminable. More likely, you'd get a permanent 10-20x point multiplier, depending on who heard it.

As to the OP, I don't think Miles Prower had much to do with it. Likely, it's just the general mystery, easy ID, and versatility of foxes that makes them so damn popular. They're pretty much a blank canvas for all matter of personal flavour.
(Yes, Miles Prower is Tails' real name.)

For the more recent foxy additions to the fandom, I blame Ylvis.

[video=youtube;jofNR_WkoCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 25, 2014)

For the love of cock no!!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 25, 2014)

^that song makes this fox sad...

and I'm a fox because I like foxes, nothing more.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Grandma Fox Does her best to infect as many FA people that come here as she can.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxes are cool. End of story.

I've really been a can(d)id person for the past 10 years, and though dogs are cool, foxes just look better. Besides, the folklore just make them look better and I like what's best, while not being slutty, so... I'm an anomaly and will now shut up.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 25, 2014)

Wolf master race.

I picked wolves because i thought they were fucking awesome, there werent any in any shows i watched as a kid. Whenever they were they were always the disney style retarded bear/dog looking things.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 25, 2014)

I grew up watching Basil Brush and he was my furst furry crush :3 foxes are so murr <3 :v


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 25, 2014)

Dunno, I see more wolf fursonas than fox.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 25, 2014)

Zerig said:


> Okay, I will admit Knuckles, and his sick rap skills gets me hot and bothered, but the rest? I just don't understand.



This is some of the best rap I've ever heard. Not joking, I love this.

OT, is it not just because foxes look so awesome as anthros?

And everyone loves foxes (they ate my favourite hen but I still love them), they're something familiar, but exotic about them, isn't there? I mean, they're out there in our yards/trash, we can see them every now and then, and see how adowwable they are, but we can't go and pet them.

I reckon it's got less to do with Tails and maybe more to do with new furries see existing fursona art, and see foxes and get inspired for their own fursona pretty fast.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 25, 2014)

Zerig said:


> Okay, I will admit Knuckles, and his sick rap skills gets me hot and bothered, but the rest? I just don't understand.



Better version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKuYcjt5lRE


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 25, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Better version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKuYcjt5lRE



If it doesn't have Dan Green's pure man voice...it just isn't knuckles to me.


----------



## Zerig (Apr 25, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Better version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKuYcjt5lRE



I was going to post that, but I didn't know if anyone would find it as funny as I do.

Also, while it has nothing to do with sanic, this is best pumpkin dance.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Apr 25, 2014)

I think it has a lot to do with both physical features and implied character.

Foxes are sleek, they have very distinguished features, they tend to be quite common in most areas. They're also protrayed as deceptively clever, cunning, smart, and secretive.

Pretty appealing animal for someone to take up to portray themselves (or their anti-selves).


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 25, 2014)

I wouldn't know why people would be drawn to foxes other than the reasons already given.  I didn't go with a fox mainly because I would spend too much time chasing them away from the chicken coop....


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 25, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> I grew up watching Basil Brush and he was my furst furry crush :3 foxes are so murr <3 :v


Instant boner right there.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2014)

I always thought wolves were more popular.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 25, 2014)

Can you blame people for faling victim to something majestic und clever, especially ven in abundance?


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 25, 2014)

Aouzy said:


> I always thought wolves were more popular.



Nope.... plus we have a tendency to be easily distracted.  Especially by chicken, which the foxes seem to have in abundance.  There for we have been unable to keep our little orange cousins in check.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 25, 2014)

Volfes... Like sheep ze most!


----------



## dogit (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't rely like foxes the reel things but I love them in media.


----------



## dogit (Apr 27, 2014)

And I see more husky that fox art.


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 27, 2014)

dogit said:


> And I see more husky that fox art.



Another Hemel fur! And I agree about the huskys - it's the face markings for me.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 27, 2014)

Well wolves have the whole lycanthropy business, which seems to suck a ton of people into this fandom. Also we as a species have more experience with huskys, the wolf's closest relative.

I'm still waiting for that russian fox-domestication project to get foxes into our pet stores, though.


----------



## alphakitsune (Apr 27, 2014)

To be honest my fursona was a fox before I even got into Sonic. But because of Sonic I think bats are beast now.


----------



## Azulupei (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not going to bash OP's theory. It may be true for some new furs, but I doubt it's true for all of them.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Apr 27, 2014)

80%? Really? Eighty WHOLE percent?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I'm still waiting for that russian fox-domestication project to get foxes into our pet stores, though.


Foxes have been domesticated elsewhere too, It apparently isn't hard and only takes 2-3 generations. The Russian project is seemingly more focused on having ideal breeds for show or high class pets. One can get a red fox as a pet here from a breeder in Ontario.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Apr 27, 2014)

But it won't have floppy ears or border collie markings . Also, I'm pretty sure there's rather a large difference in degree of domestication in the pups and selection of the parents, in a 3rd-generation breeding by some nice couple in northern Ontario vs. a 50+ year ongoing study of the breeding basis of domestication overseen by geneticists and other animal biology researchers. I'm not saying the nice Ontario couple don't breed perfectly fine pet foxes, but I am saying the experience of owning a 3rd generation domesticated anything is going to be so massively different from one in what must be like the 20-something-th generation at least that I have trouble imagining comparing them. It'd be like the difference between a maine coon and a savvanah cat.


----------



## dogit (Apr 27, 2014)

I wold not put it down to just tails, foxes are a big part of current media and foxes are in a lot of classic stories often outsmarting others.


----------



## Sar (Apr 27, 2014)

I thought it was because most furries roll around in their own shit and steal food from bins.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 28, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> I thought it was because most furries roll around in their own shit and steal food from bins.



Hey, some of them do!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> I thought it was because most furries roll around in their own shit and steal food from bins.



I only do that on the weekends.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 28, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> I thought it was because most furries roll around in their own shit and steal food from bins.



The scent attracts females at my school.


----------



## Miss Pinky (Apr 28, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> I grew up watching Basil Brush and he was my furst furry crush :3 foxes are so murr <3 :v




BLOODY HELL, I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE!!! 

Out of interest, what do/did you find attractive about him?


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Apr 28, 2014)

I think a lot of it is simply because of the physical design of a fox. It's a great balance of cuteness and maturity, if that makes any sense, as compared to other animals. Not to mention that foxes are also seen as smart and also loners.


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 28, 2014)

I think we're forgetting someone...


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 28, 2014)

It's because foxes are made of cuprum and tellurium.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 28, 2014)

foxes combine the cutest aspects of dogs and cats into one animal

it's really not that complicated


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 28, 2014)

I think I figured it out:

"fox" sounds like "fucks"

Total sense, guys :V


----------



## Weiss (Apr 28, 2014)

A lot of this is true.
End of story rofl.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 29, 2014)

Foxes are some adorable critters.

I see fennecs up close all the time where I live. I feel like dying of cute every single time.


----------



## Axle_Gear (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm somewhat surprised no one has mentioned the old tales of Reynard yet:






Foxes have been used for fursonas since the 1100's.


----------



## Belluavir (Apr 29, 2014)

Tails exists because people like foxes, not the other way around


----------



## Sar (Apr 29, 2014)

Mentova said:


> I only do that on the weekends.



Would it kill you to _not_ knock the bin over whilst doing so? >:c


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 29, 2014)

Miss Pinky said:


> BLOODY HELL, I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE!!!
> 
> Out of interest, what do/did you find attractive about him?



Oh my god, I was joking.

This fandom scares the shit out of me


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 29, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Oh my god, I was joking.
> 
> This fandom scares the shit out of me



I've got some magic beans to sell you, Jack.


----------



## Miss Pinky (Apr 29, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Oh my god, I was joking.
> 
> This fandom scares the shit out of me


Leave then.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 29, 2014)

Miss Pinky said:


> Leave then.



No.

I like a good scare


----------



## Miss Pinky (Apr 29, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> No.
> 
> I like a good scare


Well then stop trolling people.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 29, 2014)

Miss Pinky said:


> Well then stop trolling people.



No trolling in this thread.
Just FAF being FAF.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 29, 2014)

gosh decatt u mean troal


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2014)

Alright guys, try to keep this from going off topic into bitching and stuff. :c

p.s. foxes rule wolves drool (over foxes)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 29, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Oh my god, I was joking.
> 
> This fandom scares the shit out of me


Hey baby want a toothy bj from a sexy hand puppet fox?


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 29, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Hey baby want a toothy bj from a sexy hand puppet fox?



Only if he's on your hand.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't have hands,  only paws.


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 29, 2014)

Mentova said:


> p.s. foxes rule wolves drool (over foxes)



over foxes??? as in BBQ foxes o-O yum tasty. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 29, 2014)

Nothing like the smell of bbq in a sexy foxs fur. Murr baby, ooooooh murr


----------



## And (Apr 29, 2014)

Machine said:


> Yes, foxes are so attractive and majestic in the furfag universe.
> 
> Reality is a lot darker.
> 
> [yt]zk1mAd77Hr4[/yt]


Wow, my dog sounds exactly like that... when people walk past the house... at two in the god-damned morning.


----------



## pikadill3 (Apr 30, 2014)

I would definitely agree that a lot of it is probably down to how foxes are portrayed in culture. They have a cultural significance, whereas most other animals don't or have minor significance in mainstream culture. Not to put any other animal down, but it just seems to be the reality of the situation lol.

Or it could just be because it sounds like "fucks". Makes sense to me ^_^


----------



## Machine (Apr 30, 2014)

pikadill3 said:


> I would definitely agree that a lot of it is probably down to how foxes are portrayed in culture. They have a cultural significance, whereas most other animals don't or have minor significance in mainstream culture. Not to put any other animal down, but it just seems to be the reality of the situation lol.
> 
> Or it could just be because it sounds like "fucks". Makes sense to me ^_^


Dogs and horses have far more cultural significance than foxes.


----------



## pikadill3 (Apr 30, 2014)

Machine said:


> Dogs and horses have far more cultural significance than foxes.



True. I was actually gonna mention those as well since they also happen to be really common fursonas. I think foxes have a balance of cultural significance as well as the mature yet cute look that appeals to a lot of people. Plus they seem to appeal to a lot of yiff fans.


----------



## ricinsbluebox (Apr 30, 2014)

That is an excellent question.  Whenever random people see me drawing a wolf or whatever, they look at it and go, "OHMIGOD IT'S A FOX IT'S SO CUTE MURHH HURRHH DERRHH!" I wanna Falcon kick them in the face and then shove them off a mountain and into a sea of flying Ryhorns.  And /then/ tell them it's not a fox, it's a wolf.  Good lord.  I mean yes, Foxes are cute and adorable, but I've always found wolves just to be much more graceful animals. 

 Then again, in Soviet Furry Fandom, Fox cuteness beat wolf! ...but since we aren't in Soviet Furry Fandom, Foxes lose to the wolves.  Sorry xP.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 30, 2014)

It lets people be the slut that they always wanted to be and not be judged for it.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 30, 2014)

^but isn't that the ENTIRE fandom?


----------



## Hewge (Apr 30, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> ^but isn't that the ENTIRE fandom?



I'm sure to a fox, this is what it seems.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh well, at least I'm not a bunny.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 30, 2014)

Machine said:


> [yt]zk1mAd77Hr4[/yt]


Oh... so THAT'S what the fox says...
Dunno why, but that scream turns me on...


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 30, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Oh... so THAT'S what the fox says...
> Dunno why, but that scream turns me on...



Oh if that got you randy wait till you hear the seductive bark of the Corgi!
[video=youtube;XfY9Dsg_DZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfY9Dsg_DZk[/video]


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 30, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Oh if that got you randy wait till you hear the seductive bark of the Corgi!
> [video=youtube;XfY9Dsg_DZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfY9Dsg_DZk[/video]


Awww, wait... Did I just see that corgi lick that cats ass. XD The two shiba inu's in the back ground are pretty cute too.


----------



## KyryK (Apr 30, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Oh... so THAT'S what the fox says...
> Dunno why, but that scream turns me on...



I..um...w...what? How in the hell does that turn you on?


----------



## Mr. Jumps (Apr 30, 2014)

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRHTxIRdNCRuMwiOEH4UjqvO6RtljiBMpnPDdRv9eNfI9Z3X-0aiY787SAqdg 

I seem find more Wolves and huskies then foxes. I think its part to how this fandom is so "nutty" ... 

As for 80%? More like 20% 

I think there needs to be more marsupials. Too many house pets :V


----------



## pikadill3 (Apr 30, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Oh if that got you randy wait till you hear the seductive bark of the Corgi!
> [video=youtube;XfY9Dsg_DZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfY9Dsg_DZk[/video]



The cat doesn't look very convinced by his seductive bark O_O


----------



## Grungecat (Apr 30, 2014)

I dunno, I've always loved foxes. I have one that hangs around my back yard, actually. I guess it's because they seem so playful and happy. I'm not sure it has much to do with Tails...I don't personally know anyone who likes Tails...


----------



## Zan'theros (May 1, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> I..um...w...what? How in the hell does that turn you on?


To put it in basic, easy-to-understand terms, my past experiences with sounds like that directed at me involved a cloaked sensual/erotic meaning. So hence, that fox's scream strikes a delightful chord deep within me.



			
				Grungecat said:
			
		

> I'm not sure it has much to do with Tails...I don't personally know anyone who likes Tails...



Dude, if I didn't like him, I wouldn't have bothered to find out his real name. ;P


----------



## Misomie (May 1, 2014)

Grungecat said:


> I dunno, I've always loved foxes. I have one that hangs around my back yard, actually. I guess it's because they seem so playful and happy. I'm not sure it has much to do with Tails...I don't personally know anyone who likes Tails...



I saw foxes running around on my graduation night. <3
Tails is one of my favorites. Especially when playing Sonic Riders. I'd give him the Grinding Skates and he'd beat anyone~ Jet was also pretty cool in that game. However, Zero Gravity made me gravitate more towards Blaze. She's pretty cool.


----------



## Grungecat (May 1, 2014)

Now I've met a grand total of 2 Tails-loving people! But yeah, most foxes I've talked to will attribute their introduction to the fandom to Robin Hood. I was never much into Sonic stuff myself. The only Sega thing I had as a young lad was a Game Gear, and I only used it to play Power Rangers until it blew up.


----------



## DeCatt (May 1, 2014)

Tails and Robin Hood? BAH into the bin they go.
Star Fox master race reporting in.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 1, 2014)

Clicked this expecting more Slutfox thread 3.0 stuff, see the cutest corgi vid. 

I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## KyryK (May 1, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> To put it in basic, easy-to-understand terms, my past experiences with sounds like that directed at me involved a cloaked sensual/erotic meaning. So hence, that fox's scream strikes a delightful chord deep within me.
> [/COLOR]



Um...ok then.

I would ask more but i'm afraid of the answers i'll get.


----------



## ChikaraWolf (May 1, 2014)

I never had an attraction to Tails or any other Sonic character... Or, maybe just a little , but that's not what got me into foxes. I find them to be very majestic in their own and some of the fursonas I've seen are amazing. I mainly gained interested through Starfox as a kid and I never knew Tails was a fox haha, maybe a hybrid, but a fox? I wouldn't have guessed.


----------



## Grungecat (May 1, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Tails and Robin Hood? BAH into the bin they go.
> Star Fox master race reporting in.



Oops, I almost forgot about good old Star Fox. He hasn't been in any good games in quite some time, but I still love him.


----------



## furriesrock (May 1, 2014)

Agreed, canines seem pretty popular.. but to say 80% are foxes? I don't think so. I grew up playing Sonic and watched The Fox and the Hound at least a dozen times but that's not why I'm foxy.


----------



## Grungecat (May 1, 2014)

furriesrock said:


> Agreed, canines seem pretty popular.. but to say 80% are foxes? I don't think so. I grew up playing Sonic and watched The Fox and the Hound at least a dozen times but that's not why I'm foxy.



Soo......at the terrible risk of this question ending up going in a totally different direction....._why_ are you foxy?


----------



## RabidLynx (May 1, 2014)

Because foxes are basically the fandom's mascot. You hear the word "furry" and the first thing that comes to mind is foxes. So when people start to get into the fandom, everywhere they see is foxes, everywhere you turn, at every corner, there are foxes. Foxes foxes foxes. So they just kinda become foxes because it's what they see everywhere in the fandom. It's the main, basic animal of the fandom. Not to say every fox furry is unoriginal. Not at all. In fact, a LOT of foxy furries are creative, and have amazing fursonas.

That isn't the reason every fox furry is a fox, but I think it's a common reason. I could have been a fox, I like foxes, but in the end I chose to be a lynx. Why? i liek ze kitties :3


----------



## furriesrock (May 1, 2014)

My last name actually means 'Fox' so.....yeah. Plus foxes are in my top 3 favorite animals. It's all good, I'm foxy.


----------



## furriesrock (May 1, 2014)

I kinda saw this coming


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 2, 2014)

You sure it's not because a lot of people think they're cute and somewhat exotic?


----------



## Cooper (May 2, 2014)

I think that foxes qualify as "sexy" due to the curves on their bodies (muzzle, tail-shape etc.)
These are some features you don't usually see in canines or felines.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 2, 2014)

I'm guilty of having a crush on Robin Hood. No shame here. But, what about the Fantastic Mr.Fox? He's new on the furry fandom scene for foxes. 
As for saying 80% of peeps are foxes, I think that's a bit of an exaggeration. I know there's alot, but definitely not that many. What about the other canines such as wolves, huskies, dingoes, as well as the rest of the canine population? With how things are going, foxes might not be the most popular choice within the upcoming years. 

In the end...


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 2, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Because foxes are basically the fandom's mascot. You hear the word "furry" and the first thing that comes to mind is foxes. So when people start to get into the fandom, everywhere they see is foxes, everywhere you turn, at every corner, there are foxes. Foxes foxes foxes. So they just kinda become foxes because it's what they see everywhere in the fandom. It's the main, basic animal of the fandom. Not to say every fox furry is unoriginal. Not at all. In fact, a LOT of foxy furries are creative, and have amazing fursonas.
> 
> That isn't the reason every fox furry is a fox, but I think it's a common reason. I could have been a fox, I like foxes, but in the end I chose to be a lynx. Why? i liek ze kitties :3


Don't care if they're super generic. I love me some slutfoxes.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 2, 2014)

Cooper said:


> I think that foxes qualify as "sexy" due to the curves on their bodies (muzzle, tail-shape etc.)
> These are some features you don't usually see in canines or felines.



Pfff, us cats are sexier :v


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 2, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Pfff, us cats are sexier :v


Personally, I'd say yes and no. They have some cute qualities to them that foxes don't have but it's also the other way around.


----------



## Misomie (May 3, 2014)

Cats do look a lot more refined and often better than foxes. Just my opinion (I almost chose a cat myself).


----------



## Yotipo (May 3, 2014)

I've found that foxes have a lot of the more attractive qualities of most dogs _and_ cats.


----------



## SolDirix (May 5, 2014)

Idk. I just picked a fox because I thought they looked the coolest in my opinion :3
I've always been a Sanic fan, however that isn't really what got me into the fandom surprisingly , it was actually the pokemon (eevee) fandom.


----------



## The_Lone_Rangerover (May 16, 2014)

Am i the only one around here who has never seen a fox in real life?


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 16, 2014)

The_Lone_Rangerover said:


> Am i the only one around here who has never seen a fox in real life?


Nope. They aren't too exciting though so we're not missing much.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Nope. They aren't too exciting though so we're not missing much.



Liar!

I saw a baby fox playing in the snow once and I nearly died from adorable overload.


----------



## Grungecat (May 16, 2014)

The_Lone_Rangerover said:


> Am i the only one around here who has never seen a fox in real life?



Maybe, depends on where you live. I live way out in the sticks, they're everywhere out here.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 17, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Liar!
> 
> I saw a baby fox playing in the snow once and I nearly died from adorable overload.








I would right click that gif and hit save as... since it's rather big.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> I would right click that gif and hit save as... since it's rather big.



He's not playing, he's hunting :V


----------



## Hybrid Persona (May 17, 2014)

Mentova said:


> He's not playing, he's hunting :V


Doesn't matter. Still cute.


----------



## The_Lone_Rangerover (May 18, 2014)

I think the most exotic animal I've seen where I live is a raccoon


----------



## LAF (Aug 23, 2014)

Science side of FAF: foxes are usually orange. Orange is a color associated with Halloween. Halloween costumes include animal costumes. Somewhen you think of a fox, you think of a time u saw an animal costume as a kid. And that makes u happy.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 23, 2014)

Erm... Never liked Halloween and hated costumes for a looooong time, yet I love the lil' buggers, so I'd say this science isn't sciencey enough ♪


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 23, 2014)

My reason for being a fox was becuase i had a lot of interests in things that revolved around foxes. For example im a huge fan of metal gear, in that game there is an organization called fox, there is a character called grey fox. And later on there is another organization called foxhound.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 23, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> My reason for being a fox was becuase i had a lot of interests in things that revolved around foxes. For example im a huge fan of metal gear, in that game there is an organization called fox, there is a character called grey fox. And later on there is another organization called foxhound.



FOX...

*
...DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rekel (Aug 23, 2014)

Why the hell would anyone want to be a fox? We have opposable thumbs and shit.

And IMO, Sonic pr0n is gross.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 23, 2014)

This thread amuses me


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 23, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> FOX...
> 
> *
> ...DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x102/olivestab/FOXDIE.jpg?t=1226012147


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of Tails, but no, I didn't develop a sexual attraction to him.

First I thought he was cute and a good alternative to the predictable favorite (everyone loves sonic, I mean, he's the hero!). Then Sega gave him more backstory as a child prodigy and I liked him more than that for everything.

Did I want to get in his non-existent pants? Hell no. What's wrong with you?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Belluavir said:


> Tails exists because people like foxes, not the other way around



What's the other way around?
People exist because Tails likes foxes?
Foxes exists because Tails likes people?
Tails exists because foxes like people?

I'm so confused


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 23, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> What's the other way around?
> People exist because Tails likes foxes?
> Foxes exists because Tails likes people?
> Tails exists because foxes like people?
> ...



Nanomachines son


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh, just so everyone knows, fantastic Mr.fox was a book by Roald dahl before it was a movie. I haven't read it (or watched the movie for that matter,but RD also wrote Charlie and the chocolate factory, james and the giant peach, the twits, and the BFG which were all pretty great books.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 24, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Oh, just so everyone knows, fantastic Mr.fox was a book by Roald dahl before it was a movie. I haven't read it (or watched the movie for that matter,but RD also wrote Charlie and the chocolate factory, james and the giant peach, the twits, and the BFG which were all pretty great books.



i read a lot of RD books, Mr.fox was my favorite but i hated that movie...


----------



## Jay_Foxx (Aug 24, 2014)

I cannot speak for anyone else. But my fascination with foxes goes back a long time, back when I was a kid and I saw my first red fox face to face. It was wild, not in a zoo or sanctuary, and I only saw it briefly before it took off into the woods. But the way it's thick, bright, reddish-rusty coloured fur seemed to shine in the sunlight as it reflected off the winter snow it stood on, seemingly staring right back at me, captured my attention and held it, even long after the fox had disappeared in a hurry into the trees. Few other animals have fascinated me so much as the red fox. Only one other creature has come close, and that was the peregrine falcon, which, I am happy to say, are thriving, even in the city I live in. Both the red fox and the peregrine falcon are featured in the stories I write.


----------

